# Paint, facemask, or nothing?



## Hunteradams (Nov 11, 2014)

What do you prefer. I use to be a paint guy now I use nothing, didn't like the mess or having a face mask.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 11, 2014)

beard


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 11, 2014)

For deer, nothing. Used to wear a mask when bow hunting.

Still wear a net when turkey hunting.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 11, 2014)

Just bought a SYC new face mask from bass pro. My fiancé said it made me look like a tree and armed robber mixed together which is exactly what I was going for...

I pretty much wear a facemask no matter what. I DO NOT like being cold so it helps with that if nothing else. If I happen to forget the face mask or drop it in the drink I'll rub mud on my face. Bare face is usually a bad idea even with my weekly spray tans...


----------



## humdandy (Nov 11, 2014)

Nothing.  I wear a hat, camo shirt, blue jeans and rubber boots.


----------



## Barroll (Nov 11, 2014)

Face paint so I can look like a real duck hunter. I also paint my dogs face even though he is a black lab. And I require everyone hunting with me to wear matching camo. If you do all this you won't even need a blind


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 11, 2014)

Barroll said:


> Face paint so I can look like a real duck hunter. I also paint my dogs face even though he is a black lab. And I require everyone hunting with me to wear matching camo. If you do all this you won't even need a blind



We use ghillie suits sometimes. Let's you stand out in the water like a pile of grass.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 11, 2014)

Barroll said:


> Face paint so I can look like a real duck hunter. I also paint my dogs face even though he is a black lab. And I require everyone hunting with me to wear matching camo. If you do all this you won't even need a blind



I hear if you add some flocking material to the paint it insulates well.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 11, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I hear if you add some flocking material to the paint it insulates well.



Down feathers, bought off EBay. I hear natural insulation. 

I wear face paint above 40,

Mask/balaclava below 40

Thick mask in the teens with a boat ride.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 11, 2014)

just keep your head down and be still and youll be fine


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 11, 2014)

wray912 said:


> just keep your head down and be still and youll be fine



this^^^......can't grow a good beard, hate wearing a facemask and refuse to wear facepaint because I don't wanna be labeled a wannabe duck commander.....I've been duck huntin for 12 yrs now and its funny how you throw on a little face paint and some people say "deer lord, there's another one of those duck dynasty fans".......and what kills me is how they have those little tubes of "duck commander" face paint for $6.99 and its the same dang thing that wal-mart sells during Halloween for .99 cents


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm working on a full Willie Robertson beard AND paint.  I figure if it don't help me kill ducks, at least I'm dead sexy!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm working on a full Willie Robertson beard AND paint.  I figure if it don't help me kill ducks, at least I'm dead sexy!



Natraul born killer


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Natraul born killer



Man, that's exactly what I keep telling my buddies but I don't think they're convinced.  They gotta recognize my skill.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 11, 2014)

Face paint because that's what the duck dynasty guys use.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2014)

Ain`t paintin` my face up like some wild Scottish Highlander. Never followed them fads and ain`t startin` now. For no reason.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 11, 2014)

I will use pain a good bit if it is cool enough I aint sweating.  I dont like masks.  But use them for deer and turkey in warm weather.
I will not keep my head down and wait for a duck to drop in.  I only get to see a few compared to most duck hunters, and I want to watch them as much as possible.
Who wants to go duck hunting and only see dead ducks, and not "working" ducks...???


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t paintin` my face up like some wild Scottish Highlander.



You got a beef with wild Scottish Highlanders???


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 11, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm working on a full Willie Robertson beard AND paint.  I figure if it don't help me kill ducks, at least I'm dead sexy!



That is PURELY A MATTER OF OPINION!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You got a beef with wild Scottish Highlanders???





Not a bit. I`m Clan McDaniel myself. We don`t like bluebloods.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Nov 11, 2014)

I do paint my face because it does look cool. I ain't scared to admit it! But it does suck when I get home and have to wash it off, much easier to just take a mask off and stuff it in my pocket! Paint, mask or nothing just enjoy standing knee deep in the swamp mud and water watching God's amazing sunrise. Just be safe and have LOTS of stinkin fun hunting these ducks. It's almost time boys, almost time!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> That is PURELY A MATTER OF OPINION!!!!



Well you know what they say about opinions...  Besides, my little girl tells me how handsome I am all the time.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Nov 11, 2014)

I hate face paint never wear that greasy crap I'll wear a face mask of necessary


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 11, 2014)

Facemask


----------



## UpSouth811 (Nov 11, 2014)

I use a cork and burn the end. Old school trick and wipes off 100 times easier than paint


----------



## Barroll (Nov 11, 2014)

I typically wear a hoodie and just pull the draw strings until only my nose and eyes are showing. I would say I have a average to small nose so no need for paint on it. As for my eyes, I picked up a pair of custom Camo contacts because I'm so good at hunting I get the waterfowls so close they might be able to see my eyes. As for my hands, I paint them to look like the wing of a teal so when the duck birds see them moving they mistake it for a fellow duck just hanging out in the bushes


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 11, 2014)

Smart


----------



## welderguy (Nov 11, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Smart



You tell him Joel !!


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 11, 2014)

Two words. 
Mojo hat


----------



## The Fever (Nov 11, 2014)

Beard is the way to go. Duck slayer by morning, lady killer by night.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 12, 2014)

I use paint and sometimes a mask.  

Personally i could care less what others think about how I look or if I'm trying to copy the DC guys.  I hunt because I enjoy it and not to please others.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2014)

I know this is hard to do but just dont look at the ducks. The birds pick up on your head swinging and moving up and down.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You got a beef with wild Scottish Highlanders???



Alright all you Scottish boys calm down. I do not want any warin clans. I am more Irish than Scottish. But I do have some Clarks back in tree. Got the Viking hand to prove it.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Beard is the way to go. Duck slayer by morning, lady killer by night.


I know you cried when they closed your spot right next to the waffle house.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2014)

40 years ago ... face paint.

Now, light weight face mask, except this year I've grown a beard.

Biggest thing is don't let the ducks see your big ol' shiny face.  I've killed a few here and there hiding under the bill of my cap.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I know you cried when they closed your spot right next to the waffle house.



Just relocated to the new one. Lol


----------



## The Fever (Nov 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Alright all you Scottish boys calm down. I do not want any warin clans. I am more Irish than Scottish. But I do have some Clarks back in tree. Got the Viking hand to prove it.



Duncan clan here. Strong German influence also.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a good one


----------



## vrooom (Nov 12, 2014)

neither

Pull the hat low, hide behind a tree, and keep still.  If someone in the group insists on pie facing the birds, I have a tube of face goo they get to use


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 13, 2014)

some folks don't hunt where there are any trees, so guess they have to where the face goo.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsh mud


----------



## Shaun229 (Nov 13, 2014)

drake LST facemask


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2014)

Big advantage of a facemask is that you can pull it up quickly for those times when the ducks are the right range to ugly them down, but not so close as to tear them all up with ugliness.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2014)

Here is a good one


----------



## vrooom (Nov 14, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> some folks don't hunt where there are any trees, so guess they have to where the face goo.



Since the OP clearly states "what do you prefer?" I gave the answer that was relevant to me and my hunting scenarios.


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 14, 2014)

I wear a face mask. It allows me to watch circling birds better.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 15, 2014)

Lets be nice folks


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 15, 2014)

somehow we were able to shoot ducks with neither this morning. just gotta be smart and not swing your head looking straight up at them the whole time.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 15, 2014)

I have had good success waiting for them to lite and then sniping them with a 22 with a 24 power scope.  I dont even wear camo.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 16, 2014)

I usually don't sweat while duck hunting so my face isn't usually very shiny to produce a glare. i Wear a beard. Them face masks block my mouth I don't like them thangs.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 17, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> somehow we were able to shoot ducks with neither this morning. just gotta be smart and not swing your head looking straight up at them the whole time.



non-conformist


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Nov 17, 2014)

Facepaint cause I dont care what yall think and I didnt know the fashion police were on this forum. I dont like a facemask when shooting and would prefer not to scare ducks off with my white face.


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 17, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> non-conformist



I know it. I'm a menace to society.


----------



## Mumpy (Nov 17, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Face paint because that's what the duck dynasty guys use.



^^This^^
If I can't get painted up and get some good photos of myself, why am I Duck hunting?

Dang guys, get with it!


----------



## triton196 (Nov 17, 2014)

i always use face paint because i dont have a beard because my job and i wear glasses so if i wear a mask my glasses fog up. i wear carbo mask in black it cleans really easy and it doesnt rub off on everything. ive always worn face paint even before duck dynasty i think it helps too it breaks your face up for deer and ducks can see good and i dont want my white face flaring the ducks.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 18, 2014)

well, I'm a ginger kid like a few fellas on here so you know my skin tone is not what some would call "tan",  and I can't really grow a duck commander worthy beard......so I just keep the hat pulled down low and try not not to look up...it works for me. But yes I will throw on face goo if need be


----------



## HookinLips (Nov 18, 2014)

just a little on the cheeks and nose to break me up and usually grow some scruff during duck season. I also hate shooting a shotgun with a facemask on and I feel like it blocks my peripheral vision. I wipe the crud off imediately when the hunt is over though.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 19, 2014)

HookinLips said:


> just a little on the cheeks and nose to break me up and usually grow some scruff during duck season. I also hate shooting a shotgun with a facemask on and I feel like it blocks my peripheral vision. I wipe the crud off imediately when the hunt is over though.





nah man you gotta go into the huddle house with ya face painted up after the hunt.....drives the waitresses crazy...they love it!!


----------



## dom (Nov 19, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> nah man you gotta go into the huddle house with ya face painted up after the hunt.....drives the waitresses crazy...they love it!!



haha i love going to HH after deer hunts and seeing all the folks there with face paint.


----------



## HookinLips (Nov 19, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> nah man you gotta go into the huddle house with ya face painted up after the hunt.....drives the waitresses crazy...they love it!!





dom said:


> haha i love going to HH after deer hunts and seeing all the folks there with face paint.



Don't forget your call lanyard still around your neck too.


----------



## dom (Nov 19, 2014)

HookinLips said:


> Don't forget your call lanyard still around your neck too.



sleep in it so i dont lose it.


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 19, 2014)

I just have the hemp necklace with the duck call hanging off it. I rep it all year so everyone knows I'm a killer. It goes real nice with my sweet duck tattoos.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 19, 2014)

Boys boys boys..... yall got it all wrong. The true duck killas go to WH not HH. Getbwith the program.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 20, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Boys boys boys..... yall got it all wrong. The true duck killas go to WH not HH. Getbwith the program.



no no .....we've got a Waffle King AND a Huddle House....we ain't high class enough for a Waffle House


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 20, 2014)

No calls, no paint... but we do like to laugh at the painted face fellas at the boat ramp.


----------

